# OY PIZDEC, IS KVASS TIME!



## sp0rk (6/8/17)

I've been watching a whole lot of Life of Boris on youtube and have been meaning to make some Kvass for a while now.
My grandmother is Russian, so I've heard a lot about this magical elixir but I've never tried it

The recipe I'm using is;
3L of tank water
130g sugar
500g pumpernickel rye bread
4 tablespoons honey
small handful of sultanas

Firstly dry out your bread in the oven or toaster, I put mine in the oven for about 2 hours at 100c then turned it off and left the bread in the oven over night.

some recipes say to throw the bread in whole, others say to roughly crumble your bread...
I blended mine until it was crumbs.
bring your water to a boil then add the bread.
I let this boil for about 10 minutes then turned off the heat.
let it sit for 30 minutes or so and add your sultanas, sugar & honey. Leave to cool.
once cool, the fermentation part is up to you.

Some people ferment with bread yeast, some people use sourdough starters and others leave it to ferment naturally.
I'm going to use a taspoon of my sourdough starter, as traditionally Kvass has a touch of lacto sourness.

I'll report back on the results in a few days.


----------



## sp0rk (9/8/17)

So my Kvass has now crash chilled for 24 hours with a little gelatine and I've drank some
It's....
Different...
Very thick, still sweet, the mouthfeel is somewhat like guava nectar
I like it, but next time I definitely won't be blending the bread, there is a load of trub in the bottom of the jar


----------

